# AirPort Express et B-Box 2



## Palm49 (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas trop compétent dans le domaine, aussi j'aimerais dans la mesure du possible avoir votre avis et une explication :

Je possède une B-Box 2 de Belgacom (belgique).
Puis-je la remplacer par une borne d'accès "Airport Express" et quel en sera mon avantage ?
Pour l'instant mon imprimante fonctionne en  wi-fi avec ma B-Box, mais j'aimerais aussi que mon DD externe que me sert de sauvegarde avec Time machine" fonctionne aussi en wi-fi.

Merci de votre dévouement et excellent w-e


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2013)

Palm49 a dit:


> Je possède une B-Box 2 de Belgacom (belgique).
> Puis-je la remplacer par une borne d'accès "Airport Express" ?



Bonjour,

 non tu ne peux pas, parce que la box, c'est : un modem + un routeur + un point d'accès wifi.

Alors que l'Aiport Express ne contient pas de modem.


----------



## Al_Copett (7 Avril 2013)

Tu peux par contre remplacer le WIFI de la BBOX2 par une borne Airport Express pour avoir la possibilité d'utiliser ton imprimante en Wifi et ton disque USB pour Time Machine.

Le Wifi de ma BBOX2 était plus que poussif (802.11G) et j'ai placé un routeur Wifi 802.11N.

La configuration de la BBOX2 est un peu plus difficile.
Personnellement j'ai mis mon nouveau routeur en DMZ sur la BBOX2 qui ne filtre rien de ce qui arrive d'internet sur le nouveau routeur, c'est son Firewall et sa configuration qui font la sécurité. J'ai activé son Wifi qui est plus rapide que celui de la BBOX2

Ma BBOX2 ne sert plus que de modem et sa fonction routeur est bypassée de cette façon.
Tu peux même couper son Wifi.


----------



## fabricepsb (5 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir

je me permets de m'immiscer dans ce topic car je viens d'acheter une borne Apple Airport Express.
J'ai fait cet achat dans le but d'améliorer le wifi et Airplay.

Mac configuration :
Macbook Pro late 2006 en wifi
Modem routeur NetGear wifi
Chaine Hifi Sony gérant Airplay en wifi

J'ai quelques fois des micro coupures son lorsque j'envoie le contenu de iTunes vers la chaine Hifi par Airplay à partir du macbook pro. Ces micro coupures son arrive lorsque je surf et notamment sur des sites lourds en chargement des pages.

J'ai donc relié la borne Airport au modem routeur avec un câble ethernet sur le port Wan de la borne.
Puis j'ai mis le modem routeur Netgear en mode bridge et ai désactivé le wifi.
Dans utilitaire Airport j'ai créé au niveau de la borne un nouveau réseau sans fil. Au niveau de la configuration internet j'ai pris l'option PPoE en renseignant les login et mot de passe de mon FAI Orange.
Tout semble fonctionner normalement (accès à internet et Airplay) et pourtant Utilitaire Airport indique le problème suivant quand je clique sur la pastille verte dans la fenêtre "résumé" :

"Configuration via Wan" : Cette borne d'accès wifi Apple est configurée pour permettre la configuration en utilisant le port Wan ethernet, ce qui diminue la sécurité du réseau.

En quoi la sécurité est-elle diminuée car j'ai quand même entré un mot de passe pour accéder au réseau wifi ?

Une alternative à l'option PPoE est le DHCP mais je n'ai jamais pu me connecter à internet avec cette option, sachant qu'avant d'utiliser la borne c'était le Netgear qui gérait le DHCP

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2013)

Bonjour,

 je ne comprends pas du tout le choix de configuration.

Pourquoi avoir passé le Netgear en mode bridge ?

Il me semble que le plus logique est :

- Netgear comme il était avant, mais wifi désactivé
(le Netgear est serveur DHCP et routeur)

- Express reliée par son port WAN à port LAN du Netgear

- Express "crée un réseau sans fil"

- Configuration Internet : Connexion via Ethernet, Partage de connexion : *désactivé (mode pont)*


----------



## fabricepsb (10 Mai 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> je ne comprends pas du tout le choix de configuration.
> 
> ...



Merci Renaud pour ta configuration.
C'est ce que j'ai finalement fait et c'est beaucoup plus propre.


----------

